# Lemond frames - available?



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I would love to purchase a Lemond carbon frame but seem to remember reading that they aren't available as a frame only...I searched, but didn't see an answer. 

Anyone? Can a Lemond frame be purchased alone?

THanks,

Zach


----------



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Zach:

I have the 950 gram frame for sale in a 55 cm for 850 on craigslist.com. Go to Los Angeles and look up 2007 Lemond. It is like brand new. Frame, Fork and headset. I am going to get a Tri bike. 

Ken


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Qstick333 said:


> Can a Lemond frame be purchased alone?


I purchased the 2008 Tete de Course frame about 3 weeks ago. At first LeMond said that the frames would not go on sale till December or January. My dealer was able to see that they had my size frame in stock and ordered it. The dealer that got the frame for me feels that the frame was for crash replacement on the new bikes, but , LeMond did not ask any questions and they shipped it out. I feel very lucky to get the frame, you might try through your dealer and see if they can get the same deal for you. If all fails PM me and I'll put you in touch with the shop that got mine. Good luck, it is a great ride.....


----------



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

How much was the Tete frame?


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

The Tete frame was 3k, the shop said that the invoice was at "low retail". I'm not sure what that means, but the original price quote was 3200, so I saved 200 dollars. Hope this helps-


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

One thing to add - I was told by the Trek rep in the traveling test ride trailer that the 2008 Victoire will also use the 850 gram (ultimate) frame as the Tete. Now it would be dumb to sell this for cheaper being the same frame, but I've seen such things happen before simply based on model name. But my guess is Trek will sell one version of the 850 g and maybe one of the 950 g.

The high stand alone frame pricing is normal practice, but totally out of line. The Ti/OCLV US made Tete frame was also $3k purchased alone. When you can get a complete bike with the 950 gram frame for under $2k, then paying $3k for the asian made 850 gram frame seems way off. I mean, I really liked the Tete I just test rode, but for the money there are others with a really nice ride I'd probably get first like a Look 585. 
It will be interesting to see what the 2008 Victoire is priced at, because I have a feeling for $3k you will be getting not only the 850 gram frame, but Dura-Ace and Race X Lite wheels too.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

stevecaz said:


> .
> It will be interesting to see what the 2008 Victoire is priced at, because I have a feeling for $3k you will be getting not only the 850 gram frame, but Dura-Ace and Race X Lite wheels too.


On the LeMond website the 2007 Victoire is 4300, I expect the 08 model to be a little higher. If country of origin is a concern, the box my 08 Tete came in claimed "made in USA" on it. As far as both the new Tete and Vict. using the same frame you are quite correct, however 08 catalog only lists the Tete as being sold as both complete bike and frameset. I compared the Tete frame to the Vict. frame and only found one difference- the headset on the Tete is the Cane Creek IS-8, while on the Vict. it is the Cane Creek IS-2. I'm sure that this is, at best a minor price difference, and why LeMond would'nt use the same on both is confusing. Anyhow, the smart money almost always buys a complete bike over a frameset, however, my situation placed me in the market for a frameset only.


----------

